# Pheasants



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I am wanting to get my kids out pheasant hunting this year. Where are some good areas in Northern Utah?


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

About the only place is a club. Wild birds in Utah Slim and mostly in residential neighborhoods.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

mcc9 said:


> I am wanting to get my kids out pheasant hunting this year. Where are some good areas in Northern Utah?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rotfl: -_O- -/O_- :lol:

You should take that act on the road. That is seriously funny.

UNLESS, you are talking about finding a club and buying them on a hunt by hunt basis. THEN you might have a chance.

During the last 5 years of pheasant hunting, WITH DOGS, we have found less than 5 birds total. Good luck finding _something_ to shoot at with your kids, but unless you are paying for them, finding pheasants is rare at best.

Try ducks, there are almost always plenty of those. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The best place in Northern Utah to go is South Dakota, Kansas, Montana, or Nebraska.


----------



## vato-loco (Jun 8, 2009)

pheasants make me mad. i see them every day on every road and in every field between spanish fork and mapleton, but as soon as the hunt is open they disappear. :x never have shot one. always had to get birds from friends and coworkers. dont know what the northern region would be like, but thats how it is here.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

mcc9 said:


> I am wanting to get my kids out pheasant hunting this year. Where are some good areas in Northern Utah?


The West Desert at the tops of the Mountains. Utah pheasants have an unusual call, it goes chuk-chuk-chuk, listen for that and you'll be set. Oh yeah, Utah pheasants are also smaller and both sexes have an orange band accross the eye and no tail feathers.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

mcc9 said:


> I am wanting to get my kids out pheasant hunting this year. Where are some good areas in Northern Utah?


Don't let the locals fool you. Up north say Logan and the surrounding areas hold pheasants. You will have to work out at it but there are birds around. Not the numbers of the dakotas but they are there. I seen em.....


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Granted, there are pheasants in the Cache Valley to be sure. But its all private land locked up pretty tight to close friends and family. Besides that, I don't know how a guy could get a shot off any more up there and meet distance requirements from a residence. Is there any place left there that isn't within 600 feet of a house? Its tough going. Unless you are related to folks up there, its a pretty tough go.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Up until a few years ago, I had family in the Cache Valley, no land, but they knew EVERYONE. And I STILL couldn't get into anyplace that had birds. 

My grandpa was a mechanic and fixed just about everyones tractors and such, so he knew ALL the farmers and cattle folks. NO BIRDS.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Artoxx said:


> NO BIRDS.


Mr. Artoxx, seeing as you are from K-TOWN give me a call in the fall and I will show you them birds and we can even hunt them. On public land no less.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

You may have just elected yourself my new best friend. lol
I do have one hunting buddy that I have been unsuccessful WITH, that would want to go if you are interested in showing more than one person. If not that is okay too. :twisted: 
I am going to send you an IM so that I have your name in my mailbox so that my POOR memory does not let you get away now that I know of you. hehe


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like I need to find a club or stick with chicken from the grocer store.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes or just be determined. I kill my fair share of roosters every year here. I work hard and spend some time getting permission. it doesn't come easy these days. I have a couple of friends that between the two of them killed 20 roosters on public land in the north. With only a 15 day hunt that ain't that bad. It isn't SD and never will be and I am not trying to say that the pheasant hunting here is satisfactory. I think it is pathetic compared to what it once was. Birds can still be had though. Determination, a good pair of boots to walk all day in, and good dogs to ware out You can have some success. It's going to be tough for sure.
If someone has a good public land spot I doubt they will tell you where though esspecially on the net that stuff is so hard to come by. It might not be worth the bother for a lot of guys. Clubs and stuff are an alternative for sure not near as fun as wild birds.

As long as there is a pheasant season in Utah I will be hunting them. I have been addicted to Utah pheasants since I was a kid and could shoot them out behind the house in North Davis county. I have no intention of giving up anytime soon.
Good luck to those that try.

Bret


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

As a father of 4 I understand the difficulty of bird hunting with kids in Utah. The easiest way is to hunt a club. To shoot wild birds in Utah consistently it takes a lot of work and not every kid is up for that. It's really worth your time and money to take them out of state to get their feet wet in wild birds.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Get them in on the youth pheasant hunts. It is a good time. Birds are mostly planted, but there are quite a few. Other than that, if you do find public land, you better get there early (4 a.m.) on the opener and hold your spot. After opening day, it is a waste of your time to even try public land.
If it is feasable, try Kansas. It is easier to access land than SD. Plenty of birds. Closer drive.


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree with the last two posts for your best info. There are public access areas that are listed on the DWR / DNR website. Come opening morning they are packed. 

I'm blessed to live where I live in northern Utah with access to area to hunt. Also to have friends that run a hunting club. These are becoming almost as rare up here as the wild rooster...... :shock: 

IMO kids first years out. Sign up for the youth hunts, several friends taken their kids to these and have been fun. 

If that doesn't fit your schedule. Find a weekend and a club, buy the birds. The sad part is the kids want a fast hunt, lots of action. Just like on the video games....like I said IMO. For the most part if the kids are not going to hunt more than one weekend. Your better off buying birds than tags for them. 

I do help my friends out by guiding during the season. So if you go that route, shoot me a PM maybe I can help you out.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

I think a little backwards than most I guess. I think opening day is a waste. I choose to hunt after the opening. I hunt both public and private and have done pretty well. Better if I could hit every rooster that came up. If you dont have dogs that will go thick stuff and your not willing to go with them good luck. There are birds to be had if your willing to go where the birds are. 

Killed 8 roosters on public last year the rest were on private.

Glory days are over in Utah but there are a few around. The DWR just does not care. Even in areas in Utah that still have plenty of habitat to support birds.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Glory days are over in Utah but there are a few around. The DWR just does not care. Even in areas in Utah that still have plenty of habitat to support birds.


I killed a few birds on public land last year too. I believe the problem is more than the DWR. It's the way farming practices have changed. Farmers used to leave ditches and fences as cover for birds. Ditch lines and fences with cover are more rare than the Utah pheasant these days :shock: . Farmers are using more modern irrigation techniques and covering or burning their ditches. They now mow, burn, and spray by the roadways and around fences and eliminate almost all of the prime roosting habitat. Pheasants are no different than big game in that they need the right habitat to prosper. Elimination of habitat= elimination of birds. 
Predators are also a problem. You can't shoot a **** or a skunk from your truck without fear of indictment. You can't hunt or trap them without a landowner's permission. Public land predators are free of any fear because the WMA's are closed outside of waterfowl season. Many avian predators have federal protections. Those dastardly nest robbing magpies, crows, and ravens can wreak havoc on pheasant populations.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Birddogger you are correct the habitat has changed and predators are a huge problem. Raptors, skunks, ***** and many other predators are in the Dakotas also but they still have birds. Farming has changed out there also but the states are also paying farmers to keep a established amount of property in CRP and so forth to help the birds. There is still a good amount of good habitat in pockets in counties throughout the state. My question is why is the DWR just writing those areas off because, granted, most of the state is not as suitable now adays. 

I know I am opening up a can of worms here but another problem are hunting clubs. I have confirmed my thoughts by talking to wildlife officials in fact that is were the thought was put into my head. 

Tell me what you think about these thoughts. Im sure some will not agree but it makes alot of sence in my little brain. :mrgreen: 

1. As far as clubs within the boundries of good pheasant habitat (TOLD TO THEM BY THE BIOLIGIST WHO HELPS SET UP THE CLUB). All birds, Hens and roosters are shot. Including the wild birds left at the start, when the club opens. Those birds already know how to survive but if you shoot the nesting birds how can you have any wild birds. This includes the wild birds who happen to come onto the property from agasent (sp?) properties. Granted a few birds live to see another day but 1% to 5% actually live till the next year, if not shot by the next group of hunters. And 5% of those hens that survive actually nest. These numbers are according to Pheasants forever website. They are actually on the high side of the numbers. 
2. Pheasant clubs within natural habitat are required to release 10% of the amount of birds shot at the end of the season in March. This is not happening and it is the DWR'S FAULT FOR NOT ENFORCING IT!!!!!!
Club shoots 10,000 birds in season.
Supposed to release 1,000 birds
50 of those birds survive till the next year unless released during March then I am sure more would survive to nest . This would be the smart way.

Just to let you know I have a friend who owns and runs a club and he too realizes when the birds are let out during nesting you have a better chance for more birds. He is not in a natural habitat area so the rule is not subjected to him though. I have been told by three DWR conservation officers and one bioligest the DWR thinks Pheasants are a lost cause so they probably will never enforce the rule. It is up to the conservation groups to put pressure on the DWR. Plus the DWR used to plant thousands of birds each year, hens and roosters.


Some birds are there, go find them come November.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I believe the problem is more than the DWR. It's the way farming practices have changed. Farmers used to leave ditches and fences as cover for birds. Ditch lines and fences with cover are more rare than the Utah pheasant these days :shock: . Farmers are using more modern irrigation techniques and covering or burning their ditches. They now mow, burn, and spray by the roadways and around fences and eliminate almost all of the prime roosting habitat. Pheasants are no different than big game in that they need the right habitat to prosper. Elimination of habitat= elimination of birds.
> Predators are also a problem. You can't shoot a **** or a skunk from your truck without fear of indictment. You can't hunt or trap them without a landowner's permission. Public land predators are free of any fear because the WMA's are closed outside of waterfowl season. Many avian predators have federal protections. Those dastardly nest robbing magpies, crows, and ravens can wreak havoc on pheasant populations.


Well said! I would only add hawks/eagles into the mix of major limiters on pheasant numbers.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Tell me what you think about these thoughts. Im sure some will not agree but it makes alot of sence in my little brain.


I would agree that some hunting clubs are not releasing 10% of their birds at the end of the season. I do know that most states do not allow hens to be shot at clubs. It's normally required to release a hen for each rooster, 2 hens to each rooster in South Dakota. Have you ever priced pheasants at clubs in other states? I've seen $40 per bird. I'd rather keep paying the $14 I paid here last year. I honestly don't think clubs can be considered part of the problem. They are trying to make a profit and frankly they own the land and are buying/raising their own pheasants, not taking from the wild. They are about the only ones left who let us non-landowners hunt their land. I am extremely grateful for Utah's hunting clubs. 
As one who lives very close to our northernmost border, I can and do cross into Idaho to hunt. It's funny how there are ditches with cover and fence lines covered in grass almost as soon as I cross the state line. As stated, the farmers there do have a lot more CRP and their Access Yes program is a *HUGE* success. They have hundreds of properties enrolled and millions of privately owned acres accessible to Joe Public. Our fledgling WIA program has a good start, but is light years behind our neighboring states as far as numbers of properties enrolled. Hopefully we can keep working on the program to make it as good as other places.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Back in the early 70's, Dad and I used to have great fun hunting these birds up in Davis county. There were enough birds at that time to even out the crowds. But as I recall, they started going down hill just as I left in 76, due to Mercury poisening. Anyone know if that had an initial effect on the population? Just curious....thanks

Perry


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

[quote="clean pass through". 
2. Pheasant clubs within natural habitat are required to release 10% of the amount of birds shot at the end of the season in March. This is not happening and it is the DWR'S FAULT FOR NOT ENFORCING IT!!!!!!
[/quote]

I have mixed feelings about this. if the dwr would do something to help protect habitat and find incentives for landowners to leave a little cover, there would be no need for game farms to help suppliment the pheasant population.

i dont think the dwr should spend their time worring about game farms releasing birds as much as i think they should work on protecting and enhancing habitat so there isnt not a need for artificial populations.

the problem is they have literally given up on pheasants but they still give game farms the burden of realeasing part of their profits back into the wild becasue they arent doing anything for the wild populations. true game farm hunters may take an occasional wild bird on their property but i am sure that is minimal to what they make up for with birds not shot/missed by hunters or escaped birds and such that dont get accounted for on their behalf.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Well said. I wish The DWR still cared. I wish more hunters still cared. Maybe we are to far removed from how fun decent pheasant hunting is. Whenever this topic comes up there is always someone saying just go hunt chuckar. Lets don't spend money and effort on a lost cause. ... Well for me Chuckar are fun and everything, but I love pheasants. Save wild Mallards being called into the blocks shooting a hard earned rooster over a good dog is just as good as it gets. That is what I want to do. I don't care if I have to walk all day to find one. 

Bret+


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

The bird farmers have a hard enough time making money while making it affordable for the masses. Plus, who benefits from their released birds? The private land owners who border their property--not the general public.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

Bret said:


> ........shooting a hard earned rooster over a good dog is just as good as it gets. That is what I want to do. I don't care if I have to walk all day to find one.
> Bret+


I agree with ya on that one. About the only thing for me that rivals pheasant hunting is hunting blues. its like pheasant hunting but at 10,000 feet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that these birds will just get harder and harder to find as years go on. What with habitat depletion, and more and more posted land. Its sad to think because I know most of us grew up hunting pheasants. But now it seems that the succesful places are out of state or on a bird farm.
I work with a guy that goes to Montana every year and limits out every time. But not everyone can afford a trip like that  
And if you know where to find birds in Utah, you honestly dont want to share it with anyone because you will probably be over run with new hunters to your sweet spot.
I wish that UWN could all pitch in and make a UWN only area in which we planted Pheasants, quail, devil birds, leprechauns, and grouse..... but thats just a fantasy


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Bax.... I couldnt agree more !
In my opinion there is nothing that beats a phez hunt. Everyone says they are totally gone, but there are a couple areas (not in Cache valley) that you can still limit but few and faaaar between.


----------

